# Bondind advice and behavior questions



## Oliverlcz (Nov 16, 2019)

Hi! A few days ago I got a new cockatiel, and it's my first time owning one.
I have read that the first few days I just have to leave him be, but the cage it's on my bedroom and sometimes he just starts pacing from side to side in the little perch inside the cage, sometimes even screaming or flapping around, and I don't know what to do.
I've been talking and reading to him softly to help him get used to me, I don't know if it's because maybe I spend too much time by his cage and he gets anxious? Can someone help me? 

And I've been reading a lot of advice from here, but any bonding tip would be appreciated!


----------



## K5mow (Nov 10, 2019)

My new cockatiel also does this. I believe in my case it’s because he wants me to take him out of the cage. I do not take him out while he is making noise because I do not want to teach him that noise gets him what he wants. I wait until he is quiet and I take him out of his cage and he is thrilled. 

Roger




Oliverlcz said:


> Hi! A few days ago I got a new cockatiel, and it's my first time owning one.
> I have read that the first few days I just have to leave him be, but the cage it's on my bedroom and sometimes he just starts pacing from side to side in the little perch inside the cage, sometimes even screaming or flapping around, and I don't know what to do.
> I've been talking and reading to him softly to help him get used to me, I don't know if it's because maybe I spend too much time by his cage and he gets anxious? Can someone help me?
> 
> And I've been reading a lot of advice from here, but any bonding tip would be appreciated!


----------

